
A browser plugin that replaces disrupt with bullshit - Georgess
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disrupt-to-bullshit/mahaemfhlcjficbbkbpmkbhhenfnikcf?hl=en
======
krapp
When this was recently posted a few weeks ago I wrote a userscript to do kind
of the same thing for FF:
[https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/571d5d8e2d9c875d27be](https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/571d5d8e2d9c875d27be)

It's a bit naive but people might have fun dropping in their own replacements
when Hacker News gets to be a bit... much.

------
d1str0
A browser plugin that replaces bullshit with bullshit

------
Fogest
What is the point of this?

~~~
angersock
Disrupting TC, probably.

